# Was it all it was cracked up to be and where is he now?



## ndusju

Cześć wszystkim,

Mam mały problem ze zdaniem z dzisiejszego nagłówka ze strony bbc. Poniżej tekst z nagłówka:

What next after 'world's best job' 
In 2009 Ben Southall beat 34,000 applicants  to land 'the best job in the world' as the caretaker of an Australian  tropical island. *Was it all it was cracked up to be and where is he now?  
*
Czy ktoś z Was mógłby przetłumaczyć wytłuszczone zdanie? Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## dreamlike

W 2009, Ben Southall pokonał 34 tyś. innych kandydatów i zdobył "najlepszą pracę na świecie", jako_ dozorca _na australijskiej wyspie tropikalnej. Czy nie był aby trochę przereklamowany*, i co dzieje się z nim teraz?

*angielski idiom, może ktoś wpadnie na lepsze tłumaczenie


----------



## majlo

In order to improve your translation, Dreamlike, I would replace the "Czy nie był aby trochę przereklamowany*" part with "Czy spełnił oczekiwania".

I'd also leave out "innych" before "kandydatów". It's redundant.

"Dozorca" doesn't sound too good to me either but I don't have a better word now.


----------



## dreamlike

I'd happily replace "dozorca" with some other word, too, but I can't think of any. To be honest, the original wording, _"the caretaker of an Island"_ sounds a tiny bit odd to me - that's where our problem might stem from.

I'd not drop the "innych" - it may appear to be redundant, but in my experience, it's always used in contexts like this, as an intensifier. The sentence sounds cumbersome to me without "innych", but it might be just me.


----------



## Stardusd

Ok Majlo
I will answer you in order to clear my mistake in other thread.
Mailo #2 was refered to you, of course! 
About this thread......I think  that dozorca sounds like military word.
About-Ben Southall's task......I would suggest> OPIEKUN WYSPY.
My reply is to Majlo #3


----------



## majlo

I thought of "opiekun" too. I think it's better than "dozorca" but is it the best?


----------



## LilianaB

_Zarządzający wyspą_, maybe?


----------



## Szkot

> "Czy nie był aby trochę przereklamowany*" / "Czy spełnił oczekiwania".



Dreamlike, Majlo, is there a reason for using masculine forms here?  In the original the question is whether the job was all it was cracked up to be.  I would have expected feminine forms to go with praca.  Or is there some linguistic subtlety at work here I have missed?


----------



## dn88

Szkot said:


> Dreamlike, Majlo, is there a reason for using masculine forms here?  In the original the question is whether the job was all it was cracked up to be.  I would have expected feminine forms to go with praca.  Or is there some linguistic subtlety at work here I have missed?


None that I can think of. I, too, would have expected a feminine form in this case. Something along the lines of "Czy nie była ona jednak (trochę) przereklamowona...".


----------



## dreamlike

Szkot said:


> Dreamlike, Majlo, is there a reason for using masculine forms here?  In the original the question is whether the job was all it was cracked up to be.  I would have expected feminine forms to go with praca.  Or is there some linguistic subtlety at work here I have missed?



I stand corrected, Szkot. I have misinterpreted the sentence as referring to the man who got the job. Such being the case, I, too, see no reason for using the masculine. 



LilianaB said:


> _Zarządzający wyspą_, maybe?


 That's more like it 



			
				Stardusd said:
			
		

> I would suggest> OPIEKUN WYSPY.



Sounds like a viable option, too


----------



## majlo

"I stand corrected. "
So do I.

Dreamlike, why would anyone want to emphasize the fact they were other candidates?  It was obvious they were other candidates. With 'innych' the sentence sounds unnatural to me. If I wanted to emphasize the number I'd put 'aż' before it.

On second thought,  I wouldn't translation the word 'caretaker'. I would convey it by means of a description,  similar to whst Liloana has suggested.


----------



## dreamlike

majlo said:
			
		

> Dreamlike, why would anyone want to emphasize the fact they were other candidates? It was obvious they were other candidates. With 'innych' the sentence sounds unnatural to me. If I wanted to emphasize the number I'd put 'aż' before it.




I can't think of any particular reason, Majlo, and I agree that it's as clear as it can be that there were other candidates - and the sentence doesn't call for any clarification. That being said, I'd not leave out "innych" - that's what sounds natural to me. I can't account for it, though - sometimes, language defies logic. I wonder what others make of it.


----------



## kknd

kilka luźnych pomysłów à propos wspomnianego idiomu: „czy była wszystkim tym, na co się zapowiadała […]?”, „czy była taka, jaką się pierwotnie wydawała […]?”, „czy była tak dobra, jakie sprawiała początkowo wrażenie […]?” albo „czy spełniła pokładane w niej nadzieje […]?”, „czy spełniła wszystkie oczekiwania względem niej […]?” – które z tych sformułowań wydają się wam w tym kontekście najlepsze? (nie krępujcie się podawać swoich modyfikacji tych zdań!)


----------



## dreamlike

Jeśli mam być szczery, to żadne z tych wyrażeń nie odpowiada oryginalnemu, przynajmniej rejestrem - są zbyt formalne.


----------



## LilianaB

Czy była to naprawdę taka wielka okazja i gdzie on jest teraz. Czy była to naprawdę taka wielka fucha, i gdzie on jest teraz - informal.


----------



## dreamlike

Albo, idąc tym tropem: Czy ta fucha nie była aby trochę przereklamowana, i co dzieje się z nim teraz _(i gdzie on się teraz podziewa?) _


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Jeśli mam być szczery, to żadne z tych wyrażeń nie odpowiada oryginalnemu, przynajmniej rejestrem – są zbyt formalne.


co racja…


----------



## ndusju

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi.


----------

